# Randy William Murphy (Health Services Group)



## Nfld Sapper (3 Feb 2009)

Murphy, Randy William_ November 28, 1971_January 24,2009, (formerly of Foxtrap, NL), passed away at home in Ottawa, unexpectedly on the evening of Saturday, January 24,2009. He is survived by his vert loving and devoted common law wife Jennifer Clinton and young daughters Capryce and Kyana (Pembroke, ON): mother and father Shirley and Bill Murphy, brothers Lewis (Joan Hann), Danny: and nieces: Jacinda and Brianna. Randy was an extremely kind hearted ever-smiling man with a heart of gold who deeply touched the lives of all those who knew him. He was dearly loved and cherished by all his friends and family and will be sadly missed and fondly remembered by all. He was a loving and devoted father whose daughters meant the world to him and he was deeply dedicated to them. In the past year, his 2 young dogs Miley and Maddox brought much joy in to his life. Randy was a valued member of the Canadian Forces Health Services Group and had a fulfilling 18 years career with numerous deployments in cluding Rawanda, Bosnia, Haiti and Afghanistan. Randy was very well respected by his peers and held in a high regard by those who knew and loved him. Visitation in theJames J. Hickey Memorial Funeral Home,Kelligrews on Tuesday, February 3, 2-4 and 7-9pm. Funeral Service in St.Edward’s Church,Kelligrews on Wednesday, February 4,2009 at 10 AM. Internment in Mt,Pleasant Cemetery, Blackmarsh Road. In lieu of flowers, the family asks that donations be made to a trust fund for the education of Randy’s young children. To sign the guest registry or to send a message of condolence, please visit www.hickeysfuneralhome.ca

“ May the work I’ve done speak for me”


----------

